# What are must have online titles?



## qwikstreet (May 28, 2003)

What games are in your top 5 for internet play? This can even include soon to be released in the near future (3 months).


----------



## Arden (May 28, 2003)

Must they be for Mac?

I'd have to say Battlefield: 1942 and Starcraft Brood War are the 2 for me (haven't played SCBW in a long time, though).


----------



## nb3004 (May 28, 2003)

MP in Elite Force is really fun with disentegration turned on in a capture the flag arena, 

Also Jedi Knight can be good using forces powers and the lightsaber, even though some PC users are unbelievably good and play nonstop


----------



## qwikstreet (May 29, 2003)

When my cable is installed next week, I might reinstall UT and use good ol' classic 9.


----------



## Stridder44 (May 29, 2003)

Diablo 2 is alot of fun, and addicting!


----------



## cockneygeezer (May 29, 2003)

Two of the best Online MP games on the Mac, at the moment, are:

1. Medal of Honor (both Allied Assualt and Spearhead)
2. Jedi Knight II:Outcast

Of course, soon as Unreal Tournament 2003 hits the stores... enough said.

Roll on June 11th (release date)


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

I got tired of D2:LOD once I beat Baal on Normal.  It just didn't hold anything for me anymore... I got bored with it and moved on to more active games (MOH:AA and BF42).  Of course, these are the games I play at the Nexus; at home I used to play SCBW until the drive died, now I do this forum all the time.


----------



## mr. k (May 29, 2003)

if you want to get off the beaten path and can take a game without graphics - try out medievia, it is an incredible text based game.  it's deep and has quite a large player base.  cantrip is the outstanding client for mac, although there are some really good terminal based apps.


----------



## Stridder44 (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I got tired of D2:LOD once I beat Baal on Normal.  It just didn't hold anything for me anymore... I got bored with it and moved on to more active games...  *



Yeah, I know what you mean...hehe It's fun but can get old rather fast.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

All D2 is is finding newer, better items and character improvement.  There's absolutely nothing else to it.


----------



## a2daj (May 30, 2003)

And that's exactly what I like about Diablo II.


----------



## jimbo61 (Jun 4, 2003)

my fav online games would be:
starcraft (a classic!)
medal of honor (allied assult, spearhead)
SOF 2
Jedi knight 2
and warcraft 3 (if it ran better, lol)


----------



## Mat (Jun 5, 2003)

For me it's Blizzard all the way:

Starcraft
Diablo 2
Warcraft 3

Mat


----------



## Izzy (Jun 5, 2003)

Diablo 2 for sure.  Finding new weapons and armor and such is what the fun is all about.  It's not about beating the game.  It's about molding a character into the absolute best and most equipped they can be.


----------



## i am yujin (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mat _
> *For me it's Blizzard all the way:
> 
> Starcraft
> ...


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a2daj _
> *And that's exactly what I like about Diablo II. *



Ditto. 

Love this game, and still playing since it first shipped.


----------



## Arden (Jun 5, 2003)

Starcraft lovers:  What are your favorite types of maps?  I like the Evolves/Simpsons type of map and the defense types of maps the best (though that's not all).


----------



## ajhubble (Jun 6, 2003)

> I like the Evolves/Simpsons type of map and the defense types of maps the best



I don't think I've ever heard of these types of SC maps ("Evolves" and "Simpsons"???) or are you referring to specific map names? Where can I check 'em out?


----------



## Arden (Jun 6, 2003)

These are specific maps, even though there are practically a million variations of each.  They are the type with a base, sometimes a floating mobile base, and the creation of new units at 1 second intervals.  After a certain number of kills, the kind of unit produced (it's automatic) is upgraded to something (usually) better.  Also, you usually have a mass attacker that sends all your troops to someone else's base.  They're pretty fun, and the tide can turn in the blink of an eye.


----------

